# 350 z Turbo??



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket turbo coming soon? Is there a factory turbo in the making?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Take a look at this. I also replied to your email about the Greddy TT and havent found any pics yet but did find a thread to help back it up {url=http://importthugs.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=547]here[/url]


----------

